# No gaming merchandise in India



## gamebusterz (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi Gamers, won't you feel proud wearing a T-shirt/ Hoodie/Cap with a symbol or a character from your favourite game ?

You would ,for sure. So do I.But I find no website or store that sells these stuff. Sure there are foreign websites,and a plenty of them. But they what they charge for shipping is usually as high as the product itself. Also,getting that product after two weeks ,that too with prior payment,makes this affair not so attractive.So a T-shirt costs around 1800 to the least, well I can get a good Adidas Hoodie for that price (Even my parents would say that I am spending so much on a T-shirt I don't even know about)
Another option can be getting it printed all by oneself. But then come the Printing quality issues. So it all takes me away from flaunting a BATTEFIELD 3 or Assassin's Creed hoodie.
We surely get Authentic Marvel Comics T-Shirts for as low as 550 Rupees. So, why can't i get a Game T for under Rs. 1000 ??

I would say ,Digit being one of the prominent things in India which relates with geeks and gamers, should be expanding its horizons, by introducing quality Gaming merchandise in India...being the first to do it. It should offer vast varieties in gaming and open-source merchandise.

There are a lot of smart techies out there ready to design some really awesome gaming merchandise.

Or a tie-up with the official distributors will be an added advantage.

Thanks to everyone who went through reading this.In the meantime can anyone suggest an Indian Store/Website/Quality printing service for the purpose  ?

TRY TO GET THIS TO THE NOTICE OF THE EDITOR/MARKETING HEAD


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 8, 2012)

just go to nextworld.in they have action figures and plush toys of videogame characters no idea about t-shirts though


----------



## gameranand (Nov 8, 2012)

Nextworld also have some gaming T-Shirts, last time I checked.


----------



## gamebusterz (Nov 9, 2012)

yeah i saw nextworld.in but they only have stuff related to Gears of wars , Diablo, Mortal Kombat....not the games like FIFA , NFS, COD or BATTLEFIELD or Assassin's Creed


----------



## gameranand (Nov 9, 2012)

Flipkart also has some accessories for games, check them out. You might like them.


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2012)

talking about T-Shirt how good is this 
Battlefield 3 T-shirt | Battlefield


----------



## gameranand (Nov 10, 2012)

^^ Not very good, I would have liked a darker color.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 10, 2012)

Tried eBay??


----------



## gameranand (Nov 10, 2012)

^^ Which section ??


----------



## topgear (Nov 11, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Not very good, I would have liked a darker color.



he can make a custom made T-Shirt from there and print anything on it he wants


----------



## gameranand (Nov 11, 2012)

Well then its good, although I am not much in gaming T-Shirts. I prefer simple shirts and T-Shirts, no gimmicks.


----------



## jerrygeorge007 (May 14, 2013)

Hello guys,

There is a cool store in Bangalore called Hysteria Stores : These guys are awesome, they have official merchandise for all popular games including Battlefield , Call of Duty, Assasins Creed, Crysis and many many more.
Merchandise I mean everything T-Shirt, Hoodies, Caps, Action Figures, Posters, Wallet , Bags and whatever the gaming company sells as merchandise. I have been purchasing from them for the past 1.5 yrs, they also get stuff for me on demand.
They also have a store in Pune and they do have stalls at every Comicon Event(happening in June July  2013 - google it) that happens in every major city. They are mainly sellers of official music merchandise, but game merchandise collection have increased a lot.
Their online website is not updated, so you wont find many game stuff their. Hysteria
T shirt prices are usually Rs. 1299 which is perfect when you are getting the official merchandise  instead of fake printed ones that others have.

Hope this helps my fellow gamers in India.

And one last word, Support the gaming industry by Buying genuine games, say no to pirated games, people like us put our heart and soul in making them.
Regards


----------



## Sarath (May 14, 2013)

Every game that comes out now is being released with gaming merchandise. I recently got a Kratos T-shirt from God of War. Many more went for the Tomb Raider and Bioshock Infinity shirts which were cool too. 

Usually IVG vendors do it. I got mine from gamesinc as a part of my pre-order.


----------

